# My Dragon Spawn - 1st June 2014



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Just logging my 2nd attempt at breeding. This time round, I've decided to spawn two dragons, a black male and a red female. 

Here are some pics 

The Male:



The Female (previously bred with a copper exactly a month ago. My other log refers)



Both of them getting acquainted after a couple of weeks of conditioning.




And today, 1st of June 2014, we have eggs!



Does not seem like a lot of eggs as the nest though thick, is quite small. But we'll never know.

Now we wait for the hatchlings :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Holly cow, they are compleatly stunning. I love them. Want babies now


----------



## danielleduq (May 16, 2014)

can't wait to see the babies!!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Oooh that female!! Love her


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow looks great!

I have a photo posted of my set up in my spawn log, Family matters.

My male is a dragon betta too.

Hope it works out for you.

It'll be interesting to see what colors and markings you end up with.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 10, 2014)

Great fish!


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. Will try to post more photos if i have the chance.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sounds good, looking forward to it.


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

3rd June 2014 - hatch day

We see tails! Not too many though, hope to see more tails soon.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow... great. Counted 11 but there's probably more than that.

Have fun taking pictures.


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Just an update, the fries are free swimming and feeding well on daphnia, infusoria and hikari fry food.

However unfortunately, after a head count, there's only 18 fries swimming, as expected based on the rather small nest. A big difference from my 1st spawn which had over 70+ fries now (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=390946)

well, some is better than nothing, lets hope this is a case of quality over quantity.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

True, it's better than nothing. At least it'll be easier to keep track of them. My male tends to build small and medium size nests. So you're not alone.

Hope they all turn out healthy.

You have any plans for when they get old enough to leave?

I'm assuming you probably plan to keep one or two.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Been a while since I updated this log. 

About 20 fries all armouring up with their dragon scales and feeding well. 

Here are a couple of pics taken on 08/08/2014



a couple of them are fast getting their full masks!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow! They look great. So chubby!


----------

